# Saturday's sauger..



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Went to the river yesterday. Wow, is it on!!! Seen at least 75 sauger caught in less than 4 hrs. Saw a dozen walleye caught too, but all under 18". Some were quite close too! They're definitely on fire........................
Cleaned a good bit of fish today. Problem is, I had 60 perch to clean today too. What a long day. But lots of fish in the freezer....


----------



## bananaboat (Jun 6, 2006)

The ohio river?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The one and only!:B


----------



## garypen (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you had a good catch, that's great. 
Would like to know more about the perch. I didn't know there were perch in the ohio river and what did you catch them on,etc.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Should've clarified that....I went to the river on Saturday and got my limit , but on Friday I had been to Lake Erie and limited there as well. So on Sunday, all fish on ice had to be cleaned. Trust me, it took all afternoon to do so, as my buddy gave me his 30 perch + my 30, and a few friends with me on the river gave me some of their sauger. I s'pose it because everyone I fish with knows I have a big family.....5 young 'uns....need lots of fish!! Once again, sorry for misleading ya.............. By the way, welcome to the site. The river section will heat up now that the water is cooling. What part of the river do you fish?


----------



## garypen (Oct 9, 2007)

live at chillicothe, the closes place on the river is portsmouth. new to fishing the ohio river so been reading all I can.
thanks for your reply and good fishing to you,
gary


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The Ohio River is my #1 spot from Oct/Nov thru March or so. :B If I can be of any help, feel free to ask me. Don't know if I can help being so much farther north, but if at all possible, I'll give it my best shot!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You might want to try where the Scioto empties in to the Ohio at Portsmouth. It can get crowded but well worth it. You might just go a few miles farther up the river to Greenup dam. Fishing has been very good lately with Hybrids,whites and Saugers. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I did really well on sat at pike


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was it crowded, like elbow to elbow? My buddie goes down there and does pretty good. Alot of times, he's chasin' smallies but it's *always crowded*. That and the distance is why I go to Cumberland. To me, either one is just as rewarding as the other.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Dave? How did you end up doing at the dam this weekend? I caught several nice saugeye...never really tried for anything else...anything else biting?

PS your private msg box is full so I can't send any pm's...lol


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have been to pike shoulder to shoulder but i usually fish from am to am so no one is their really at all


----------



## fishymark (Apr 19, 2004)

dave o big stripers at point 10+ lbs this morning 11/08 sauger bite is still good at dam gold spoon at dam from boat white grub or spoon from bank kastmaster at the point. twin bridge bite has been good to 
good luck
ol dad


----------



## garypen (Oct 9, 2007)

Daveo76 said:


> You might want to try where the Scioto empties in to the Ohio at Portsmouth. It can get crowded but well worth it. You might just go a few miles farther up the river to Greenup dam. Fishing has been very good lately with Hybrids,whites and Saugers. Welcome aboard!!


Thanks much, will try them locations. I do have a boat that may help with crowds. Will post with pictures in the near future.
thanks again
gary


----------

